# Which people carrier?



## lz1 (28 Mar 2006)

Thinking of buying a people carrier.
Opel Zafira seems to be top of our list at the moment.We will buy second hand €10K max.

Anybody have a zafira and what do you think of it?
If you dont drive a zafira what do you drive and tell all please?
LZ


----------



## chippengael (28 Mar 2006)

We just bought an '04 Citroen Picasso. Plenty of room, 5 proper seats, big boot. Got it for €16.5. Turns into a tripod in corners but apart from that no complaints.


----------



## gel (28 Mar 2006)

Have a 01 Scenic and found it very comfortable. Not too much power (1.4 engine) but compensates with a few creature comforts. Had a problem with faulty coils but once these were replaced it has been trouble free.

Gel


----------



## RS2K (29 Mar 2006)

If you want 7 seats a Sharan/Galaxy/Alhambra are best. The 2 extras seats in a Zafira/Grand Scenic are small and too close to the back window imho. You get no luggage space either.

5 seaters are easier. Scenic is ok, but is French with free ropey reliability and build quality. Picasso is the same only cheaper. C-Max is the best built in the class and the best handling too.

Depends what you want really.

p.s. Go for diesel in an MPV if you can. Engines suit these heavier vehicles better, and resale is much easier.


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Mar 2006)

RS2K said:
			
		

> If you want 7 seats a Sharan/Galaxy/Alhambra are best. The 2 extras seats in a Zafira/Grand Scenic are small and too close to the back window imho. You get no luggage space either.
> [...]
> p.s. Go for diesel in an MPV if you can. Engines suit these heavier vehicles better, and resale is much easier.


I agree, but you won't get much for €10K. When my five kids got too big for our old Mitsubishi Spacewagon (a 'compact MPV', like the Zafira), I traded up to an Alhambra. But a two-year-old TDi will set you back well over €20K... 

Have you checked out , and particularly this one?


----------



## UpTheBanner (29 Mar 2006)

Hi,

http://www.whatcar.co.uk/hot-buys.aspx?RG=5 

may help


----------

